# Hello looking for a female mouse



## Ceebee7 (Apr 13, 2014)

Hello, I'm here because I feel sorry for my partners pet mice. 
Should we get 2 baby does as replacement for grieving mouse?
Our female mouse Janet is 9months, she lost her poor sister 2 weeks ago and we got another poor doe 9 weeks old who died after looking peaky after 1 week I feel the 2nd replacement mouse may have pined away for her sisters at the pet shop so thought getting 2 young does May be better so they don't pine, giving Janet 2 little pals. She took very well to the last mouse and needed minimal introduction. How will Janet take to 2 young sisters?


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

she should be fine with new mice as long as you introduce them in neutral territory .... and yes she needs company as female mice are very social and dont like being alone .. where abouts are you as most pet shop mice are not very healthy as they are mass bred ... you would be better off looking for a breeder near to you


----------



## Ceebee7 (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks, I'm in south east London, my boyfriend owns the mice and does not want to give them a long journey so we are in Catford, for the next few days he is working near Heathrow then Chiswick so a few options. I felt so sorry for the poor mouse, Chaka, who just died after a week she was so sweet  Janet and her late sister Latoya were from a petshop, Latoya managed 9 months then got a tumours. She was so friendly, Janet is still going strong ans spins a lot, but yes 2 younger girls seem a good idea, with nuetral territory. If you know any breeders in these areas please let me know.
Thanks


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi and welcome


----------



## Ceebee7 (Apr 13, 2014)

I got 2 mice they are sisters, younger, I introduced them in mitral territory they were fine at first but when they went to settle down, they rejected poor Janet the older one, they kept fighting, I then put Janet back in her cage and the new sisters in after a while, they both bullied Janet again so I had to remove them into the spare cage, not sure what will happen


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Ceebee7 said:


> Janet is still going strong ans spins a lot


Spinning is a sign of an ear infection and should be treated with antibiotics or it could result in a permanent head tilt and balance problems. Really you need to sort this out before introducing her to other mice. This could be one reason she's getting bullied; she's showing signs of weakness.


----------



## Ceebee7 (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks, I meant spinning on the wheel, she's done that for 9 months. Thanks though. My boyfriend thinks these two mice are a different species from our fancy mouse, they do look like house mice? But are reasonably tame, but so fast compared to our fancy mice. If i can post a pic I will. They were given to me free by a girl who said her mice keep breeding and a male escaped into the females cage. I'm sure these are at least crossed with the common house mouse.


----------



## Ceebee7 (Apr 13, 2014)

here is one of them what species are they? Or are they fancy mice ?


----------



## Ceebee7 (Apr 13, 2014)

Here they are spinning:


----------



## BlackSelf (Apr 15, 2014)

welcome!


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Hello and welcome to Fancy Mice Breeders.


----------

